

Startup Quote: Dan Greenberg, co-founder, Sharethrough - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/5016630855

======
raychancc
Marry the problem, not the solution.

\- Dan Greenberg (@mrDAG)

<http://startupquote.com/post/5016630855>

